# Cits ... >  Nepieciešams softs DOX5 vai DOX10 Sattcontrol PLC programmēš

## Vikings

Problēma tāda - darbā stāv vairākas vienādas iekārtas ar Sattcontrol OP45 PLC vadību. Problēma ir tajā, ka vienas iekārtas PLC ir nograuta programma. Cik netā atradu, ir speciāls softs DOX5 un DOX10 priekš Sattcontrol PLC programmēšanas, ar kuru iespējams gan nolasīt, gan ieprogrammēt. Bet..šo softu nekur nevaru atrast, varbūt kādam ir šis softs un var ar viņu padalīties? Vēl ir iespēja no strādājošas mašīnas izņemt PLC un mēģināt nolasīt programmu, kas glabājas RAMā, bet tas ir ļoti riskanti un nograut vēl vienu programmu es negribu...
Te PLC kāds viņš izskatās:

----------


## Epis

Tajā ABB mājaslapā informācijas ir pamaz par to programmu (dawnload pogas arī nav) mēģini sakontaktēties ar to ABB kantori (šeit latvijā viņiem ir pārstāvji) moš viņi var programmu pārlādēt.
 Vispār dīvains aparāts kuram programma glabājās Ramā tur pamācībā bij teikts kad tā viņa var 2 gadus glabāties no baterijas un ja neizmanto tad itkā 5 gadus un kad bača beidzās tad programmas arī vairs nav.
 laikam tad bača beigusies tai ierīcei.
garantījas tam PLC nav ??

----------


## Vikings

1. tas PLC ir diezgan vecs, tādēļ nekādas garantijas nav.
2. iespējams, PLC ražošanas laikā Flash un EEPROM mikrenes nebija izplatītas, tādēļ darīja tā, ka lika RAMus un programmas rakstīja viņos. Precīzāk - konfigurācijas rakstīja RAMā, jo CPU programma ir 27CXX UVPORMos ierakstīta.
3. varbūt pamēģināšu sakontaktēties ar ABB. Aizsūtīju meilu vienam cilvēkam no ārzemju foruma control.com, kuram tā proga esot, redzēs, ko šis atbildēs.

----------


## Vikings

Vairs nevajag, softu dabūju. Ja kādam vajag varu padalīties.  ::

----------

